# Lining up square



## kenny1987 (Mar 15, 2016)

So my biggest issue lately that i have found is that im not lining up square 100% of the time my body always wants to aim my shoulders right of where i am and some times i fail to even realize im doing this. (Mainly when driving) Ive tried looking for videos that focus on this and am finding it hard to find any does anyone know of any videos that may help? or have any words that might help me with lining up properly every time?


----------



## allingolfpro (Jul 23, 2017)

It can be a very tough issue to fix! I am still having some trouble with it!


----------



## smfoley (Aug 1, 2017)

kenny1987 said:


> So my biggest issue lately that i have found is that im not lining up square 100% of the time my body always wants to aim my shoulders right of where i am and some times i fail to even realize im doing this. (Mainly when driving) Ive tried looking for videos that focus on this and am finding it hard to find any does anyone know of any videos that may help? or have any words that might help me with lining up properly every time?



Getting your lines to match up is something that has to be very regularly maintained. Even after 1 round in a little bit of wind where shotmaking is required...my lines are thrown off a bit. The only way to keep everything squared up (hips, feet, shoulders) is to throw a club or alignment stick down on the range EVERY time you hit balls. Doesn't have to be the entire range session, but that check up is essential.


----------

